# HCG....Miscarried 3/24/2018...Now 4w6d Pregnant again



## rebeccayates

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to this site, I live in Texas (USA). My husband and I have one child each from our previous marriages, however, I miscarried in May 2016, then again just last month 3/24/2018. Over a week ago I found out I was pregnant again. I am High Risk and see a MFM Specialist as well. Any successful stories similar to mine? My HCG numbers are rising, I'm not sure if they are good or what but the doctor don't seem worried, I do have MTHFR which is a genetic mutation that I lack in Folic Acid I have BOTH strands so I'm on Folic Acid 4x a day including my vitamins. I'm on progesterone as well that number is great! Here are my HCG numbers anyone care to share?
9DPO - 4/16 =9
10DPO - 4/17=32
12DPO - 4/19=99
14DPO - 4/21=257
18DPO - 4/25=1440


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry to hear about your miscarriages and congrats on being pregnant again! I believe as long as the HCG is doubling every two days you are good. If your doctor isn't worried I believe you shouldn't be either but I can understand that might not be so easy. CONGRATS again!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:
Congratulations, your numbers sound great!


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BabyandBump <3

Sorry to hear about your loss'. Your numbers look good x


----------

